# Cinderella (2002-2010) My little angel



## marie73

In about 8 hours, I'll be dropping Cinderella and Cleo off for their dental appointments. I keep having flashbacks of Cinderella's first cleaning. With the Ketamine, I supposed _she_ would be the one having flashbacks, though. :? 

I hate the fact that I couldn't let them eat after 8 p.m., and I have to pick their water up in a few minutes. I understand why, but Cinderella didn't get started on until mid-afternoon the first time, so she was hungry and thirsty for* hours *until she was put under. That entire episode was a complete nightmare. 

I have a different vet now and Cinderella's last cleaning went fine with them, but I still worry about my girls being put under, so good thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## NosyKitty

*Re: Dental visit*

So they have to be knocked out to have their teeth cleaned? I guess it would be kind of difficult otherwise, but do they get bad plaque build up? Aren't their some kind of dental treats to help with that?

As for the food, don't worry, animals are built to go without food much longer then humans. And Cinderella looks nice and filled out behind that beautiful thick coat!

I'm sure everything will be fine and they will come home with sparkling teeth, happy to be home.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit*

Cinderella is my smallest kitty, barely 8 lbs. I know - she looks like the biggest, but that honor goes to Cleo.  

Some cats have bad teeth, and that would be my diva. She's had several little teeth pulled already. This is Cleo's first cleaning.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit*

All of my furries are sending good vibes to your girls, and we are all hoping that the day goes smoothly for all of you.


----------



## Emonix

*Re: Dental visit*

Good luck, and hope your kitties have a good dental visit.

Cloudy, my grey cat, has really bad breath and refuse to eat dry food. However, she's really skittish and the thought of putting her into a carrier is a nightmare let alone bringing her to a dentist. What's your strategy with getting your cat into the carrier?


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit*

Thinking good thoughts!! It will be fine, I'm sure. What anesthesia protocol are they using this time?

You feed canned food, right? So she's probably plenty hydrated anyway and won't need the water.


----------



## wEngelw

*Re: Dental visit*

I hope it goes smoothly and safely for both girls! Sending some good thoughts.. 
I always worry about anesthesia too. We haven't had a teeth cleaning yet, but I suspect she will need one soon and I know I'll just be a basket case. It's definitely one of the more worriesome procedures. *wishing your girls strength and bravery on the scary day*


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit*

They're not doing Cinderella's dental. I opted to have bloodwork done for her before the dental, and the results raised some red flags. They're doing a full blood panel, urinalysis and several xrays. I'll know more when they finish and I pick her up. I was outside on my cell, so I can't remember everything the vet said, I just know that I heard the word "cancer" and not much afterwards. I'm sure that was a "worst case scenario" thing, but still.

Hopefully by the time I pick her up, I will have stopped crying. I assured the guys where my car was being serviced that it wasn't their bill that had me in tears.


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit*

Whoa! Don't panic yet. Be sure to get a copy of the bloodwork. I'm keeping good thoughts!!


----------



## wEngelw

*Re: Dental visit*

Oh no!! That's very scary. I really really hope it's nothing that serious and they don't confirm it. Please keep us posted as you find out more. I'm really worried for her.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit*

Vet just called. They looked at the xrays and are trying to rule out FIP right now. They haven't been able to do the urinalysis, so they'll call when Cleo is ready to be picked up (she had one tooth pulled). By then, they should have been able to do Cinderella's urinalysis.


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit*

****.  FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit*

Oh Marie, Im so sorry, you must be worried sick 

Hopefully it really wont be as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit*

_*closes eyes to send immediate thoughts/prayers*_


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Dental visit*

I think vets often give the worst case so you will be happy when it's not so bad. Best wishes and good thoughts to Cinderella and to you.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit*

Cinderella has an enlarged spleen, which my vet said is more of a symptom and could be lots of things. Worst case scenario now seems to be lymphoma. When she gets the results of the blood work she sent out (CBC, Superchem, T4, Felv, FIV, FCV), she'll call me tomorrow and we'll go from there. I can't believe I forgot to get a printout of the blood results she got from the blood they took and looked at in-house. When she calls tomorrow, I'll ask her to email me the results for my records. 

Since I'm postponing the dental cleaning until we get this sorted out, she said I can have the 20% February discount whenever it's rescheduled. 

And Cleo seems to be recovering fine from the anesthesia. Yay! Poor little girl and her shaved leg. Well, both of them have the shaved leg.


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Ugh. Hoping for the best here!


----------



## Emonix

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

All the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

 [[[[hugs]]]]

On a positive note, she obviously hasn't exhibited any physical symptoms because you would have noticed - so if there is anything wrong, they may have caught it really early which will increase the chances of her recovering quickly significantly.

Easier said than done, but try not to let your mind run wild - lets see what the tests say first.


----------



## WhiteKitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, poor Cinderella! Paws crossed for a better diagnosis!


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Well, it's not good. Indications from the yesterday's blood work seem to be either FIP or GI cancer, positive for coronavirus, extremely high protein levels, A/G ratio 0.3. She's being seen by a specialist right now, having an ultrasound more bloodwork done (electrophoresis?), and may need a blood transfusion. 

Well, the specialist called just now and they said it looks like lymphoma so they asked my permission for a biopsy, which of course I gave. So I may have more time with her than if it was FIP. 

It's not enough.


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

:-(

Paws and fingers crossed.

:hugs:


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

We are here atback


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

  

Poor Cinderella. And poor you! Well, lets just hope that the biopsy brings good news. 

And cancer can be treated don't forget, so don't lose hope already. Your baby needs you to be strong.

atback


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Arianwen and I are both saying prayers for you and Cinderella, Marie, and sending good thoughts your way. 
Asking for the kitty guardian angels to lend a hand, too


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Much love and many hugs to all of you.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Another specialist just called. They want to meet with me. She might not be coming home with me today, not sure what that means. I'll post tonight. 

Thanks for all the kind words and good thoughts.


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

You know that the thoughts and prayers of many of us will be in that meeting with you. atback


----------



## ETrescued

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie. Sending lots of healing energy and good wishes your way. As terrible as this news is, hopefully you caught it in time for some intervention. Guess there REALLY is something to be said about annual/pre-op blood work, huh?

Fingers and paws crossed here.

-BP + ET + Lacey


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Ohhh, Marie!!!!!  

Oh, Cinderella!!!! atback 

Thoughts and prayers to you and all your girls...Let's hope for _early, treatable, slow_....

PLEASE keep us all posted....

Fran


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Maybe that meeting with another specialist is a good thing. I hope you don't have to wait over the weekend to hear.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Just got home. Should get results of another blood test tomorrow, samples were taken with a needle biopsy today, but the samples aren't great, apparently her abdominal wall is abnormally thick. The specialist tried to prepare me that it looks bad no matter what the tests narrow it down to. Probably at her stage of lymphoma (probable diagnosis), maybe the best treatment would be Prednisone. She said Cinderella didn't seem to be a good candidate for chemo. I should get more answers tomorrow, and hopefully the samples will give more answers early next week.

Her annual exam was just this past January, but no blood was taken, which is probably normal, since she didn't exhibit any symptoms. If I hadn't had the pre-op blood work for the dental, though, my vet said she probably wouldn't have woken up.


----------



## Jack&Harley

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Positive thoughts and prayers for you both!

Leslie and the crew


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, Baby! *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and calming wishes_*


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, Marie! atback 
May the kitty guardian angels lay a paw softly on your shoulder, touching you and Cinderella with love, healing, and peace!


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Sending a ton of healing wishes a d good thoughts for you and Cinderella.

Hugs


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I wish that I had tons of magical words for you right now. All that I can think of is to say that I am so sorry you are both going through this, and no matter what you have a group of people here to support you, and love you, and will stand by you through whatever the future brings.

My furry crew sends you hugs, and of course, I do too.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Poor sweet little girl.


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

So sorry to hear that a routine dental examine has turned into so much heartache, Marie. atback How old is Cinderella?


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, Bless your heart! What a worry. God bless little Cinderella. I pray her condition isn't that bad. Know that I am with you in spirit, and wish I could help! atback


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about all this. These things come on so suddenly when we're not even close to being mentally prepared for them. I'm so sorry both you and Cinderella are having to deal with this, and of course, am thinking about you. Thanks for giving so many updates -- we need them!


----------



## Kiki

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, Marie I'm sooooooo sorry. Poor Cinderella! :yikes Thank goodness you were through and had the bloodwork done. You're such a good FurMommy. Neko, Dasher and I have fingers, paws and tails crossed for poor Cinderella. Hopefully, her illness will be something treatable so that you can keep her with you for a long time. 

***HUGS*** atback


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I was hoping for results of a blood test today, but it didn't come in before my vet's office closed, so no news until Monday. Then I'll probably have the results of the tissue samples, if they were good enough to use.

Cinderella is only 7 years old, and she's only owned me since she was almost 4, so we haven't had nearly enough time together. But she's changed my life so much since she entered my heart, I'll be grateful for every moment.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and good thoughts.


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh! The waiting and not knowing is so bad!

You are so right, you two have not had each other anywhere near long enough. Cinderella is lucky she has you for her kitty-mommy. She will have the care that is best for her needs no matter what.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Cinderella's specialist, Joanne, just called me from home to update me. She spoke with another specialist and they think, from the tests already done, and how bad her numbers are, it's probably large cell lymphoma, she mentioned multiple myeloma. Her prognosis is 4 weeks to maybe a few months. FIP is not ruled out because it is so hard to diagnose and usually can't be confirmed until afterwards. She recommended starting Cinderella on Prednisone, since her quality of life would be greatly reduced if I had the surgical biopsy and chemo, which she may not live through.

One of my friends called this morning and said, "Of all your cats, why Cinderella?"

Who else? If it was one of the twins, it would be devastating to the surviving twin. I can't even imagine one without the other. And Cleo? She's my only talker and comforts me and has to sleep next to me while touching my face or shoulder or arm.

Cinderella is my heart and soul and this sucks so bad, but I wouldn't wish it on any of my other cats instead of her. In fact, Cinderella's loving and sweet nature is probably part of the reason everyone is fighting so hard for her. When I went to my vet to pick up her x-rays yesterday, Linda, the girls' groomer, came out and asked the receptionist to cancel the rest of her day so she could go to the specialist with me. My vet had yesterday off, but came in to get results and call me, and then waited until I got there to talk to me. The specialist went into the office on her day off today to get results and meet with the other specialist. They didn't even have to sedate Cinderella for her ultrasound. My gentle little girl touches the hearts of everyone who meets her. I'm trying to be strong for her, but this is so hard. I try not to cry because it upsets Cleo so much. She doesn't know what else to do, so after talking and talking and pacing around my head and headbutting me to make me stop, she resorts to taking a mouthful of hair and scalp to yank my head up to see my face, which usually makes me laugh.


----------



## ETrescued

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

This is all just so tragic. Thank goodness you have such a great kitty care team working with you to provide some comfort.

While I'm most often a pessimist, I definitely try to see some sort of good in these tough situations.

I hope you agree with some of my "look on the bright side," but it is so wonderful that you found out about her illness, rather than have her pass away on the table or suffer through her final days, however long they may be (and I pray they are long). Now you can keep her comfortable, dote on her even more than you already do (is that possible?) and feed her all the delicious kitty crack she wants, all the while keeping fingers crossed for a successful intervention. Is Cinderella home with you now, or still with the vet?

You are very strong, and I'm inspired by your strength even as you post positive comments and well wishes on many other threads on this board. 

Cinderella certainly picked a wonderful person 

Fingers and paws still crossed here.

-BP


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thank you so much.

Cinderella is home with me. I'm so stupid, I had no idea they were going to shave her from chest to hoohah for the ultrasound. I was shocked when I got her home and her underside was NEKKED! I hadn't even thought about her being shaved. Poor little cold girl. But she's no fool, she switched from eating out of her bowl to eating out of Cleo's, whose bowl just happens to sit on a plush bath rug.  

Looking at the bright side of things, my temp job ended a week ago, which sucks, and now I have no income once again, BUT I don't know how I could be away from her 11 hours a day knowing she'll be leaving me. So now I can watch over her, keep the brats away, dote on her, and hopefully know when it's time. My vet asked me yesterday if I'd noticed if she'd been more lethargic recently, and Linda and I both laughed, which helped a little. If she was any quieter, she'd be a stuffed toy. The twins have been very nice, each one sniffing Cinderella all over last night and trying to groom her, which she doesn't care for, but she let them for a few seconds.


----------



## Lisa 216

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh my gosh, Marie...I'm just seeing this thread and can't believe what I'm reading  

I am so very sorry that you have received this devastating and unexpected news. I know from your posts what a blessing Cinderella has been to you, and you to her. 

I am glad, though, that you did the bloodwork and didn't lose her during the dental, which would have robbed you of the chance to spend more time with her. I know you will continue to love her to pieces and give her the best possible care. It sounds like you have wonderful, caring people at your vet's office to help you during this difficult time. And all of us are here to support you, too.

I will keep you and Cinderella in my thoughts and prayers. atback


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm glad you'll be with her. I'm sure you'll find another job, and right now is when you and Cinderella need one another. Spoil her rotten and smother her head with kisses from Aunt Jeanie. :luv Lean on us and Cinderella's Creator. We're all finding this difficult to take, and know that it's much worse for you.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I am glad that you will be home with Cinderella to hold her and dote on her, and thank goodness you have the other three to help you. 

You have a very special team caring for her.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I forgot to add that when the specialist called, she gave me her personal email address so I can send questions to her any time I think of them. 

Cinderella has lots of angels on Earth looking out for her, lots of angels here at CF, too.


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, it really sounds like a blessing in disguise to have the time to shower your Cinderella with love! And Cleo, bless her heart, she'll be there to take care of you...!

I just found this link, for caregivers of kitties with lymphoma - it looks a place for helpful ideas, healing aids, and the love and good wishes from other cat owners whose cats are facing the same challenge. I hope it's helpful...

http://felinelymphomacaregivers.org/first.html

Please keep us posted! We're here for you and all your girls... atback 

Fran


----------



## my5kitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I've been away from the computer for a few days. I am so sorry to hear about Ms. Cinderella, the D.I.V.A. extraordinaire. My heart goes out to both of you. If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask. I am only a few hours from you so I'll hop on a train, plane, bus...whatever. Just wasy the word.

atback atback


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, we are all rooting for you and lovely Cinderella.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I am absolutely surrounded by angels. You guys are the best.


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Someone special is looking out for you and Cinderella, Marie!


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

My heart goes out to you and your Baby. I'm having a hard time finding anything to say, just know that I'll be thinking of all five of you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Pass the Kleenex. Marie, it sounds like you're adapting to this as well as can possibly be expected, and I know you'll do all the right things for Cinderella. Many of us have gone through similar things with our kitties and understand completely. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so sorry, Marie. :-( Hugs to you and Cinderella both. (Though if Cinderella is like my ladies, she may prefer not to be hugged...)


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



Fran said:


> I just found this link, for caregivers of kitties with lymphoma - it looks a place for helpful ideas, healing aids, and the love and good wishes from other cat owners whose cats are facing the same challenge. I hope it's helpful...
> 
> http://felinelymphomacaregivers.org/first.html


Thanks so much for the link. Lots of helpful information. Looks like I'll be buying baby food and a syringe tomorrow. Maybe the vet can prescribe an appetite stimulant.


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Have you tried Nutrical? It has calories and vitamins. I wish I had THE answer for you. Fran's link should help.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm buying Nutrical tomorrow and taurine additive for her food. I do have Nutrical but it's expired.


----------



## doodlebug

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

If they put her on pred it will help increase her appetite...


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

That's good, thanks. We're starting pred tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

When I had to syringe feed Malibu, I found the "Eukanuba Veterinary Diet, Maximum-Calorie" had almost twice as much protein and fat than "Hill's Prescription Diet, a/d". _Because Mallie had to replace her reserves and halt/reverse the HL/FL progression, and since I could only get "so much" into her per feeding, I felt the Euk product would give more benefit than the same amount of the Hill product, of which I'd have to feed twice as much to equal the Euk._
What I liked about *both* products is they are puree'd for smooth syringe-delivery with no chunks clogging the tip. If your Baby is eating on her own, and/or driven by prednisone to eat, she may eat it herself or you can mix it with a favorite canned flavor. If not, it does feed easily through a syringe. It thickens with refrigeration but liquifies quickly/smoothly with hot water to take the chill off.

Hill's. . . . . . . . . .Eukanuba
protein 8.5% . . . . protein 14%
fat 5.25% . . . . . . fat 12%


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Where did you get the Eukanuba Veterinary Diet, Maximum-Calorie? Would it be at my Mom & Pop place or is it prescription?


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Sorry! I had that information in the FIRST post I'd drafted ... before I made a stupid-click and lost it! 
_*hand-slapped-to-forehead*_

It is Rx through your vet. I ordered mine from Southern Agriculture in Tulsa, OK. My vet office faxed the food Rx to them. 
http://www.southernagriculture.com/southag/


I was first given two cans for one of my foster kittens, through the Banfield vet at the PetsMart where my cat rescue organization was based. When I tried to find some locally for Mallie, NO ONE had any, so I had to order it from SA with the co-operation of my vet.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thanks! I'm adding it to my list of questions and shopping list.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

You are so very welcome! Call around to see if you can find it locally, I was unable to, but you're in a more metropolitan area than I am so you may strike gold.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

When Taz was sick I mixed baby food (turkey, I believe) and a little bit of Nutrical and then syringed it in him. The consistency was perfect.

Love to you and Cinderella.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I've just read every single post here, and boy was this a horrible shock.

Me and Peggy send our best wishes to you and all the kitties, but especially Cinders. Poor little thing.

PM me if you want someone to shout at.


----------



## Luvkitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I just read this post... this is so unexpected... I told your story to my husband this morning and we were both shocked. 

My husband, kitties and I are sending you and Cinderella all our good thoughts, hugs and kitty kisses.
Hugs to your other girls too!


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Wow. I'm so, so sorry. Cinderella is a gorgeous kitty and I'm just  about this. Hang in there, both of you. atback

My cat Gabriel went to the Bridge WAY too soon b/c of lymphoma. Sucky disease.


----------



## bluemilk

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

There are many,many options. I've found some very helpful stuff on Wikipedia.


Have her heard of Pau D'arco bark?


----------



## Alpaca

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Just saw this thread now. I'm sorry. My prayers and thoughts to out to you and Cinderella. Know that we are all here for you. If ever you need to talk. We're here.


----------



## Jeckel

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Good luck to you and Cinderella. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

My vet's doing an emergency surgery, so I don't know the results of the latest blood test. I'm off to start on my shopping list. Hopefully, the health food store sells nerves, because the twins are getting on my last one.  

Cinderella ate some last night and even played for a couple minutes.

Thanks again for all the kind words and good thoughts.


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Sending healing thoughts and calming wishes to you and all of your furry tribe.
atback


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie:

Sending you best wishes for 

....encouraging news from the vet

...and a Bailey's N Cream

...and a kitty-sitter to take on the twins and run 'em ragged so they fall into a happy exhausted early night's rest

...and a treat for Cleo who will be by your side tonight, and last but not least, 

....some hugs and best thoughts for Cinderella herself, the brave kitty girl...

atback Fran


----------



## RachandNito

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Cinderella  sweet little girl! I hope you feel better! Me, Cinder, Nito, and Chica will have you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thanks, everyone. 

Got the syringe, baby food, tuna, salmon, and pill pockets. She ate the tuna!!!! About 1 oz., which is actually pretty good for her in one sitting. She's drinking normally and her poop is getting back to normal after all the stress. I'll try some tuna juice in her regular food, too, to see if she'll eat that. I've been putting her dried salmon crumbs on it and it seems to be working some.

Still haven't heard from either vet. I guess the Prednisone will be starting tomorrow.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Yay Cinderella!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Go Cinderella! I wish I could give her a pet-pet myself.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

What a little fighter.


----------



## LilRed

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

My girls & I are sending some powerful positive vibes out to Miss Cinderella and you. Stay strong, ladies!


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

No test results again today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

That has to be frustrating for you.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I just went back and read your first posts about Cinderella from 2006. What a sweet kitty.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thanks, Dave. She really is quite shy and loving. 

She ate about 2 oz. of tuna so far today. I'll try more after the twins go to bed. Lisa said Prednisone may increase her appetite, so maybe I can get more "cat" food into her once we started that, hopefully tomorrow. She did eat some of her own food late last night.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Man, I remember *me* on Prednisone. 8O And, yes, the cat food _was_ lookin' gooooood! :wink


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

The specialist called with the blood results. I'm so stupid. I was so excited when she was telling me that it seemed to rule out cancer, that I completely forgot what that probably meant.

FIP

We'll be starting her on Prednisone and watching her for signs that she's in pain and/or suffering.


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I am sorry Marie.


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, I'm so very sorry. That hits home. I'm finding this hard to believe. My heart is aching for you.  God bless.


----------



## doodlebug

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I HATE FIP!!! When are they going to find a cure or vaccine for this lousy disease?!!!!

You know we're here for you Marie... atback


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thinking of you and Cinderella and her siblings every day. atback


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Isn't there _something_ to boost poor Cinderella's immune system to fight this %$^#&@! disease? Maybe an experimental treatment with feline interferon? _anything!_
((((( More hugs & prayers )))))


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Loves, hugs and purrs being sent from The Deep South to y'all.


----------



## Kiki

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Awww, poor Cinderella :dis My sympathies, Marie. I can't imagine how hard this is


----------



## Jeckel

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

atback My deepest sympathies go out to you. I wish I had something more helpful to say, but please know that I'm thinking of you and wishing you the best...


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



> Isn't there something to boost poor Cinderella's immune system to fight this %$^#&@! disease? Maybe an experimental treatment with feline interferon? anything!


John's remark reminded me of my family's recent work building our own immune systems against the staph (MRSA) infection which our teen caught this fall...I believe some of what we are taking would be safe and helpful for cats, i.e. probiotics, really good vitamins. 

Also, here's something interesting:



> Feline interferon omega
> Virbagen Omega (made by Virbac) is recombinant feline interferon omega (IFN omega) is available in many countries now. This product was first used in treatment of FIP by Japanese vet and scientist Takuo Ishida. He presented his data at SIFFS and his abstract can be read on the SIFFS website. This is his protocol:
> IFN omega was initially given subcutaneously at 1 MU/kg every other day, and then once every week for variable period if remission was seen.
> 
> Glucocorticoid: (dexamethasone 1 mg/kg intrathoracic or intraperitoneal injection once only) or prednisolone. Oral prednisolone was initially given at 2 mg/kg once daily, and the dosage was gradually tapered to 0.5 mg/kg every other day after remission.
> In Dr Ishida's study, 4 cats of 12 completely recovered and two survived 4 and 5 months. Those cats which recovered completely all had the effusive form of FIP and were relatively older cats.
> 
> Interferon Omega does seem to effect a cure in around a third of cats with FIP. I am working alongside vets in practice in the UK to monitor a number of cats being treated with this product. It seems to be very important to begin treatment as soon as possible after the onset of clinical signs. We are seeing success in younger cats too, and even cats with non-effusive FIP. Some cats are being treated orally using 50,000 Units a day. Once diluted (in water or saline) IFN Omega maintains its potency in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, so keep most IFN Omega in the freezer until needed.
> 
> Diluting feline interferon
> Virbagen Omega comes in vials of 5 or 10 million units. It is reconstituted with 1ml of diluent. To get 50,000 Units/ml, put one 5MU vial into 99mls saline or sterile water, or a 10MU vial into 198 mls saline or water. Aliquot into 20ml syringes or tubes and freeze. Remember that reconstituted, diluted Virbagen Omega lasts only up to 3 weeks in the fridge.
> 
> Updates on treatment will appear in the English version of the website before the translated pages.


From the website "catvirus.com" by Dr Diane D Addie (veterinary surgeon and virologist who has spent the last 22 years researching feline infectious peritonitis (FIP) and feline coronavirus infection (FCoV), from the University of Glasgow, in Scotland): http://www.dr-addie.com/index.htm

Don't give up hope! This information is current (Nov. 2009) - sounds like there's a lot of research going on, and some breakthroughs, too..... atback 

Fran


----------



## Avalonia

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

*tears*

I've been gone a long time but I probably remember you, Marie, and your four lovely cats most of all and I am heartsick to hear the news about Cinderella. She does sound like a fighter and she is blessed among cats to have you to take the very best care of her. Big hugs and well wishes to both of you through this tough time. :luv


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so sorry Marie


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so sorry. :-( Are there any other possible explanations, or do they seem pretty certain?


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, I'm thinking about you and Cinderella.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and good thoughts.



Bethany said:


> Are there any other possible explanations, or do they seem pretty certain?


My vet seems very certain. I picked up the prednisolone and it was only a 14-day supply.  That was a little depressing, I'm hoping there's another reason for that. 

She's been eating the tuna really well. I remembered which tuna *cat food *I used to wean her off tuna when she first came home with me. I bought some of that today and she ate it right up. The prednisolone mushes up nicely in her food, so I don't have to pill her. Thank goodness! She's on 15 mg a day (7.5 mg twice a day).


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

The short time frame for the script might be to see how she does on the dosage. Its easier, and cheaper, to change when you don't have large quantities of something.

Woohoo that she is eating the meds with her food.

((((HUGS)))) and love to all of you.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I knew there was a good explanation. Thanks, Lea-Ann!


----------



## OwnedByACat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

This is such sad news! I'm so sorry! Sending big (((((HUGS))))) to you, and all the girls! atback


----------



## WhiteKitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



Leazie said:


> The short time frame for the script might be to see how she does on the dosage. Its easier, and cheaper, to change when you don't have large quantities of something.


I was going to guess that perhaps your vet is hopeful that Cinderella will turn out to be a miracle kitty and miraculously beat the FIP.... 

Paws crossed for a miracle for your sweet Cinderella. Fergie is running herself to exhaustion in the apparent hope that enthusiasm is a cure!


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

They've started her on Clavamox in case she does have a secondary infection. My vet and the specialist are trying to find some interferon omega. It's mentioned in a lot of Dr. Addie's articles, but she's in the UK. Apparently, it's hard to find in this country. And the cats who recovered (who were part of a Japanese study) had effusive FIP, Cinderella has non-effusive FIP. Dr. Addie also recommends when the HCT is below 20, that cats be euthanized. Cinderella's HCT is 13. 

Cinderella seems to be everyone's project, which makes me feel so good. She's off her food again today, but maybe when the twins go to bed, she'll eat some. She's taking the Nutri-Cal, and I found a way to get her to take her pills, which are small, thank goodness.

ETA: I just read two articles on interferon use on cats with FIP and both blind studies (one in Germany, one in England) showed no difference between interferon and the placebo. They are more recent than Dr. Addie's articles. I'm not giving up hope, Cinderella is special.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*


----------



## ETrescued

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Sending healing, comforting wishes to you, Cinderella, and all your girls.

:daisy 

-BP


----------



## Lisa 216

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Just wanted you to know that me and my girls are on Team Cinderella, too. Sending headbutts and hugs atback


----------



## nanook

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh my God! I haven't been around much the past few weeks and just saw this thread. Took my breath away!
Marie, I am so sorry! I can't believe it. Your poor little pooh! I don't know what to say, I'm just stunned.
Nanook, Lucy and I are sending you all the best healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, you and your girls are in my thoughts all the time! 

I am so glad that your team of doctors is diligently searching for ways to help Cinderella, if only to give her system a much-needed boost while she battles this viral infection. 

We used to think AIDS in humans was an automatic death sentence, and now we know it is not - with medicines and care people are living for decades with the virus. I am convinced that there are ways to help our companion animals face the same challenges, the trick is to find the folks who are doing the research and the trial treatments...

In the meantime, as Lisa said, (((hugs))) and headbutts :catmilk ....

Fran


----------



## StitchyKitty

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Ohh. I've been away for a while and hadn't been able to read this. Marie, I'm so sorry. You must be going sick with worry. I hope everything turns out alright.  Poor Cinderella.
I'm so glad she has you and all your great doctors to look after her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I just joined Team Cinderella too. Sending thoughts of sucess your way!
Big hugs to my fellow nightowl! ((((((( )))))))


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

My computer died Monday night! This has been a long week!

When I picked Cinderella up a few minutes ago, she seems like she may have gained a little weight, but it could just be wishful thinking. I'm taking her in next week for a check-up. She's acting normal and eating okay. 

I'm starting a part-time job next week, nothing great, but it's something. And I can still spend time with Cinderella, give her the meds she needs, take her to the vet, etc.

Thanks again for all the good thoughts and kind words, they really do help.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

It all sounds positive from Cinderella gaining weight to the part time job. Glad to have you back


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I hope you're right about Cinderella's weight...and so glad you got a job.  Part time can lead to full time, and it's more experience!


----------



## Mikayla

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I am so sorry to hear about Cinderella. Please know that I am sending prayers and warm thoughts your way and only wish there were more I could do.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

It sounds like part-time is just what the doctor ordered, since it'll give you more time to spend on Cinderella's care. I hope you're right that she gained weight!


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I called to make her follow-up appointment for this Thursday - that's the day a vet who specializes in cats works with my vet and she's been told about Cinderella. 

She seems to be doing okay, I'm hoping she gained a couple ounces (or more). As long as she hasn't lost any more weight, it'll be good.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes for Marie's Baby_*


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Good news about the job, Saves you worrying about money.

Paws crossed for Cindy as well.


----------



## bluemilk

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Pawsitivity!


----------



## ChelleBelle

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I just saw this thread. I had no idea about such a disease until just reading it. I'm so very very sorry that Cinderella has it. You and your little furr-family are in mine and my girls thoughts and prayers.

'Chelle


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Adding hugs and prayers from us too. Give the gorgeous girl gentle pets.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I just got home from Cinderella's check up. It wasn't good. She's gained almost a pound, but xrays revealed that there is fluid around her heart and lungs. My vet called the best person she knows in San Diego to see if she can get me in today, so I'm going to another specialist in an hour for another ultrasound and who knows what else. 

I'm afraid I'm going to be paying a lot of money to be told bad news, but how could I say no?


----------



## Jeckel

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I was hesitent about looking at this topic for that very reason... I wish you the VERY best of luck. Poor Cinderella, and poor you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Fran

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

ohhhh, 

[[[[[[ hugs ]]]]]] to you and Cinderella!!!! 

I hope there is something that can help her, or at least keep her happy and comfortable...

atback Fran


----------



## StitchyKitty

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, I'm so sorry to hear that. I truely hope that you find out at least a bit of good news when you go to see this specialist. I'm so glad that Cinderella has you as her mom. You are an amazing person to be doing all of this for her.


----------



## my5kitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, I meant what I said in my earlier post, I will come over in a heartbeat if you need me. I'm sure Amtrak or Greyhound go to San Diego. atback


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Saying special prayers for you and Cinderella, and sending healing thoughts your way


----------



## katlover13

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, Marie! I hope the other specialist can help Cinderella! It's horrible to feel so helpless to do something - anything that will just fix our sick ones.
Good thoughts and wishes coming to you both from Ohio.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Thanks, guys.

Renée, you're so sweet, especially with everything going on in your own life!

It was just one bit of bad news after another today. She has a fever, gained about a pound, but it's mostly fluid around her heart and lungs, so it appears that her dry FIP is now wet FIP. A sample of the fluid is being sent to UC Davis, where they have a pretty definitive test for FIP, but the specialist looked at it and said she's pretty certain of the diagnosis. 

So, as I was afraid, $800 later, it's wet FIP.

I'm supposed to check her breathing several times a day and when it becomes labored and/or she stops eating, it's probably time to bring her in.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so, so sorry Marie. Love to you and the girls.


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm so sorry, Marie. :-( 

I'm thinking of you and your kitties.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh, Baby...loves and hugs winging your way.


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, you know this breaks my heart. I was so happy when we thought she was doing better. I wish I could help you in some way.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Hugs and prayers being sent your way from Arizona. Tears in my eyes and my heart goes out to you. She is so lucky to have you watching over her.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

The worst news....
I'm so sorry to hear all that Marie, how terrible for you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I'm sorry to hear this. How terrible this must be for you. How are you doing with it? We're all with you.


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

atback Marie, Cinderella is getting the best care around with you as her mom. Keep hanging in there. Big internet hugs to you and your girls! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I'm sorry Marie, we all know how you must be feeling right now and we are all with you. atback


----------



## Mikayla

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

This is so unfair. atback She is so lucky to have you for her mommy and to spend these last days surrounded by love. Praying for strength for both of you.


----------



## Lisa 216

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh my, I am so very sorry, Marie  I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. I know what a joy Cinderella is to you. My heart breaks for you and what you are going through.


----------



## DylansMummy

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Have been following this thread and was crossing all my fingers and toes for a better outcome  I am so sorry... so heartbreaking. I don't know what else to say  *hugs*


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

This morning, when I gave Cinderella her treat with her pill glued to it with part of a Pill Pocket, she started chewing it and then starting foaming at the mouth with saliva coming out. My first thought was that she chewed into the pill and it was the bitterness that was causing this, but because she has fluid around her hearts and lungs, I completely freaked out. I called my vet and the receptionist said the doctor was with a client and she'd leave her a note to have her call me back after hours. I waited about two minutes and thought "forget that!" (or words to that effect). I called back and when the receptionist answered the phone, she just asked, "Is this an emergency?" I said "yes" and explained that Cinderella was sick, so I didn't want to wait until after hours. As it happened, the owner/vet was just telling the receptionist about Cinderella and she said that it *was* most likely a reaction from biting into the prednisolone, which I do remember reading about here at CF that it is very bitter tasting. 

Cinderella is barely eating again (even with an appetite stimulant). I'm counting her breaths like the specialist showed me and she doesn't seem to be struggling with her breathing.

This sucks so bad.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

8O This is just awful...

How are the others coping? Do they sense something's wrong? I hope the twins aren't giving you a hard time at the moment.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Since I've posted, she's eaten half a can of FF, which is very good, especially at one sitting! Of course, the pill I had hidden in her food was still sitting at the bottom of the bowl. Too smart for her own good. I can't get her mouth open for her pill, so if anyone has any hints, they'd be appreciated.

The twins are being themselves, which is good. They do seem to sniff Cinderella more than usual.


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Of course she left the pill behind :lol: .


----------



## Mitts & Tess

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I dont know how big the pill is but when we have to give a cat a pill we scruff them - so the head cant move and open the mouth and quickly pop it in to the back of the tongue and hold the mouth shut. If a cat really struggles with this proceedure it can take one person skruffing and the other opening the mouth and hold it shut till they swallow. Some cat have incredible body strength so it takes two people.

Ive heard some people say pill poppers work but Ive never found one to buy to try it. I give a treat after I pill a cat. Usually their favorite food or treat. 

Did you get to talk to the vet? Have they given you any insight as to the reason this happened? That had to be distressing to go thru that with her. Im so sorry. Wish I was there to come over and help you.


----------



## Heather102180

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

When I had to give pills to Oliver and Delia, I cut the pill in half (but make sure you don't get poweder on the outside of the pocket or they will smell that right way) and put it in two different pockets. They are sooooo good about eating around the pill so when you put that pill in the pocket, make sure you really squish it in there. Or, I used to have to catch Ollie when he was asleep and pry his mouth open and before he was awake enough to know what was happening, the pill would be down his throat.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

She won't eat the pill pockets. :? 

That's why I was using bits of them to stick the pills onto her favorite treat, dried salmon ($7.00/2 oz.!!). After this morning, I don't know that she'll eat her favorite treat again. It was pretty scary for both of us.

I'm going to try to again to make a hole in a piece of dried salmon and stick the pill inside. Didn't work the first time I tried it, because the pieces are so crumbly.

I may have to try the sleeping method, thanks.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



Mitts & Tess said:


> Did you get to talk to the vet?


No, she told the receptionist that it was the bitterness of the pill that made her foam and drool, but Cinderella chews everything, so I know she's chewed the pill before. Maybe this time, she just got a really big taste of it.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Hugs and prayers. What I used for antibiotics was to crush them and mix with hairball goo and smear it on her leg. Pandia is just like Cinderella she will find it in anything. Then she will get to the point of not eating at all. I do have to watch her because she takes her own sweet time to lick it off and I have found one of the other kittys licking it off her. Paws crossed for the beauty.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

The hairball gel is a great idea! She's such a diva, she has to look great all the time. In fact, Nutri-cal would work, too, and she needs the calories. Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



marie73 said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get to talk to the vet?
> 
> 
> 
> No, she told the receptionist that it was the bitterness of the pill that made her foam and drool, but Cinderella chews everything, so I know she's chewed the pill before. Maybe this time, she just got a really big taste of it.
Click to expand...

I've taken prednisone myself and those pills ARE nasty-tasting. They even made me drool when I had powder residue or got a dry pill stuck on my wet tongue or stuck halfway down my throat before I could get it swallowed all the way. Nasty-_nasty_-*nasty*! 
Our BooBoo is very sensitive to taking meds and if he tastes it at all, he drools/foams. 
_Heck, he even drools when I put ear ointment in his ears or the Revolution on his shoulderblades!_ :roll:

Here, give this a read-through: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=50199
I became adept at pilling by hand and not getting bit; #2 in my list. You have to be quick/smooth and get it where you need it to be, but it has worked well for me.


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, if you can get her to lick the Nutrical off her paws, that's what I would do. I always ask for a liquid. I have better luck with that than pills or capsules. 

I'm so glad she's enjoying her food!


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

_strong purrayers continue..._


----------



## Nell

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry that you're going through this.
My heart just sank when I saw your post.
I'm not much good with words, especially comforting words, but please know that my thoughts are with you and Cinderella.


----------



## librarychick

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I always smush the pills then mix it with something gooey. Smearing it on their paws works great, especially if you mix it with something yummy like cheeze whiz! Muffin almost enjoys it then. honey works too. Obviously if you have the nutrical it's the best option as far as health goes...but IMO if i'm giving them pills having something yummy with it helps.

I also like the liquids, and you mix it into something yummy like catmilk. Jitzu takes most meds that way.


----------



## BarkingPup

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

So far I haven't gone wrong with smushing half a pill into a chunk of cheese, as Skooma luvvs the stuff. Everything else I've tried, she simply eats around it. I kinda miss Mister B cuz all you had to do was stick a bunch of treats around the pill and he gobbled it up along with them.

Hopefully you find a technique that works.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*



Heidi n Q said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Mitts & Tess":1vyh8qdl]Did you get to talk to the vet?
> 
> 
> 
> No, she told the receptionist that it was the bitterness of the pill that made her foam and drool, but Cinderella chews everything, so I know she's chewed the pill before. Maybe this time, she just got a really big taste of it.
Click to expand...

I've taken prednisone myself and those pills ARE nasty-tasting. They even made me drool when I had powder residue or got a dry pill stuck on my wet tongue or stuck halfway down my throat before I could get it swallowed all the way. Nasty-_nasty_-*nasty*! 
[/quote:1vyh8qdl]
Did you use hairball glue?


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Nope. Never tried hairball glue ... but I'm supposed to be smarter and able to reason out why I need to take the nasty medicine and get it down with the least amount of effort on my part. I still manage to get a pill stuck once a month or so. _Gads, they taste terrible._


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

What's the ;atest Marie? Still the same?

How's the pilling?


----------



## Jadedea Jade

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

Marie, im so sorry about Cinderella. I know what your going through. Balthasar, Azores brother, passed away from dry FIP 3 years ago. He was lethargic, his eyes turned a dark yellow and he lost weight and all his whiskers. He was also pale in the skin and gums. Before he passed he was suffering from liver failure. We took him to a Japanese Dr and they said they could of helped him, and he could have passed it, but it was too late and we didn’t catch the signs early enough. He actually was constipated at first and had to get an enema I think. We he got constipated again he became lethargic and then the whirlwind thing happened like it did for you and Cinderella. If its any constellation, they say that your kitty suffers less from wet FIP then dry. Its also good to hear that shes still willing to eat. 

Im at work now reading through the posts catching up and I was absolutely choked up about this hoping it wasn’t FIP.

Whatever happens in the end, please get your others kitties checked for the corona viruses. I forget how it spreads but your other cats could get infected by it. Im sure your vet has or will tell you this at some point.

My prayers, hopes and everything for you and Cinderella.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

[/quote]Did you use hairball glue?[/quote]
Thanks for the chuckle.
Marie and Cinderella you are in my prayers


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

From what I've read, Jade, 60% of all cats have been exposed to the coronavirus during their lives, so getting my girls tested would only stress me out if they tested positive. At their age, my vet and both specialists say they're pretty safe. For whatever reason, Cinderella coulnd't fight it off. And she was most likely exposed as a baby at her breeder's house, or one of the houses filled with dogs and cats before she adopted me.

And please don't feel guilty about Balthasar, there's no cure, even if it was caught earlier. 
atback


----------



## gunterkat

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*


















edit to fix missing image


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick*

I just got off the phone with Cinderella's second specialist. Last week, she sent abdominal fluid to UC Davis and to Marshfield, Wisconsin, and got the results back tonight.

Cinderella does not have FIP. The cells were carcinoma, probably pancreatic cancer. She explained why the other test to tell whether it was cancer or FIP looked like FIP, but I can't remember everything she said. I'll get a written copy of the results later.

She said it was good news/bad news. Good news for me not to worry about the other girls, even though the chance of them getting FIP was slim. Bad news, because the outlook is no better than before. Neither surgery nor chemo are an option, it's very advanced at this stage. She said Cinderella has maybe a month at the most. 

Once again, my hopes skyrocketted the second she said it wasn't FIP. All I could think was, great!!! I'll do ANYTHING it takes to get her better! But once again, I'm heartbroken.


----------



## StitchyKitty

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh, Marie. I'm so sorry. I hate the fact that it seems like it's going to get better, only to eventually be crushed again. I guess the best thing to do now, is just to spend as much time as you possibly can with poor Cinderella, and make sure she's comfortable. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from me & my gang.

If you ever need to just talk - don't hesitate to IM me or anything. I'm always here.


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

My prayers are with you, Marie. Enjoy your sweet girl and spoil her rotten...I know you will.


----------



## my5kitties

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh, Marie...I'm so sorry. I really wish there was something I could do for you. You and Cinderella are in my prayers, as always. ((big hugs))


----------



## Avalonia

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh hon. I am so sorry. Big HUGS for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Man. My heart soared and plummeted, though I'm certain it didn't reach the heights and depths of your own journey on that rollercoaster. 
Loves, hugs and purrs... atback


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

hugs


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Wow, that must have been such a hard call to take. My heart just goes out to you. 

As ours have said, anything that you need, just PM me. I am here for you and your girls.

Much love, Lea


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh man, that really su.cks. A month is not nearly enough. You poor things.


----------



## lilyb

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Not been around for a while so just found this post now

Such sad news for you - she is such a darling. but sure you will make the most of the time you have left together and I hope you can take solace in the happy life that she's had and the good times you've had together atback


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

No matter how much longer she has, the fact is that she's a _very lucky girl _that you came along and let her adopt you. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## KittyMonster

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh, god, I'm so sorry Marie. That is such sad news. My heart goes out to you and your kitty clan. 

I am positive that now, more than ever, Cinderella appreciates the special bond that you two share to help her through this time.


----------



## Xanti

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I'm sorry Marie. This must be so hard on you. I am sure you know that Cinderella is not suffering emotionally like you are and I hope you can take some comfort in that fact atback


----------



## Bethany

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh, Marie. I'm so sorry. :-(

Big hugs to you and to your kitties.


----------



## hoofmaiden

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I'm so sorry.  You just can't catch a break. {{HUGS}} to you and Cinderella.


----------



## jeananne

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

My heart goes out to you. My sweet boy passed on Sunday,11 yrs old, compliations from diabetes. Please do not wait too long to end her suffering. They cannot tell us how they feel. God Bless you and your sweeties. You are all in my prayers. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Dave_ph

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

That's so sad She looks like such a sweet little kid.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Ran home and jumped on line to check how you and Cinderella are doing. Now Im sitting here with tears and lump in my throat. There a million things I want to say but none of them can take away what you are facing & the pain. I keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Im so glad you had fantastic vet care and can navigate this coming month with all the facts. She is surrounded by all our love and yours. Hugs ((((()))))


----------



## ETrescued

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Sending good vibrations and comfort to you and your kitty clan atback 

-BP


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Thank you all so much for your kind words. It really does help.

I made an appointment to bring her in to my vet on Saturday, just to see how she's doing. Her breathing seemed labored last night for a spell, then later on, she was fine. But she's hardly eating.

This would be so much easier to accept if she *looked* sick. I know that must sound weird, but if she looked skinny or unhealthy or just bad in any way, it would be sinking in more.


----------



## Avalonia

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

That doesn't sound weird at all to me. According to two different vets, my Cleo was sick for years with an incurable respiratory ailment. I never knew how unhealthy she was. I knew she got sick a lot but she was so seemingly healthy and happy in between so I just thought she had a weaker immune system or something. It is easier to accept when it's obvious. I am so very sorry for you but so glad to hear Cinderella is not suffering. She is a wonderfully blessed kitty to have such an incredible person to see her through to the end. 

Huge huge HUGS for you both. :luv


----------



## love.my.cats

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I know I haven't been on here much in the last few months but I just sat here and read 13 pages with tears in my eyes. Marie it must be horrible being in your position.  As you mentioned in an earlier post at least you are somewhat prepared - as devastating as it is at least you have the chance to say goodbye to her. Although she hasn't been with you for as long as you'd like you have any special memories of her and she will always be in your heart (and any of ours). 

Most of us can only imagine what you are going through and how heartbreaking it is for you. Try to stay strong. You know you've done all you can for your precious little girl and I'm sure she knows how loved she is. Life can be so cruel sometimes. *hugs*


----------



## OctoberinMaine

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I know what you mean about not accepting it because she looks fine. When Rookie was having her seizures, she was always caked in her own dried urine, so of course, she looked and smelled terrible. Those outward signs do make the reality more clear, that's for sure.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I received a beautiful gift in the mail from the Cat Forum yesterday. 

Thank you so much! Yesterday was NOT a good day for me, so it was perfect timing. It did bring more tears, but they were good tears. I don't know how I'd be getting through this without your kindness and support.


ETA: One good thing - the IT guy who takes care of the computers at work fixed my other computer last night (no charge), so I still have ALL my pictures of my little girl!


----------



## melysion

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I'm so glad your computer was fixed! I would be heartbroken if I lost my pictures. Kiss that sweet little Cinderella for us, please. And here's a hug for you....


----------



## Leazie

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I'm glad that the IT guy was able to fix your computer. Was he able to back up your pictures onto a CD for you? 

I wish we could all do something more for you and the girls.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

I have about 30 blank CD's that I'm going to transfer everything onto this weekend. The computer my friend gave me from her job is so much better, I'm going to keep using that one. But it's nice to know I have a back-up now.

The IT guy had to put one of his dogs to sleep on Monday, and he has a cat who's his best friend, so he understands how much the pictures of all my girls mean to me.

There's nothing more any of you could be doing more for me or Cinderella than being there. It helps so much to have friends who know how much our cats mean to us.


----------



## Huge2

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

Oh that's good to hear he fixed it. Hope you managed to get some pics printed.


----------



## marie73

*Re: Dental visit - but not for Cinderella, she's sick-update 3/2*

She was a little lady right up to the end. She went to sleep and died peacefully, in my arms, in a lovely garden.


----------



## Jeanie

May you be blessed with peace. You were her angel.


----------



## Luvkitties

I truly hope you will find some comfort in the fact that you were the best thing that happened in the life of your dear Cinderella . She was and will be loved forever.

We'll keep you and your girls in our toughts. atback 
Patch and Treize send a lot of purrs to you.


----------



## BroganMc

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about your little princess passing.

When we lost our Peppermint last year (we'd come home from a trip to find her paralyzed from a stroke and had to make the call) the house was lonely. She was our only pet at the time. Her food dish and water bowl both made me sad just to look at, as well as her favorite toy hanging on the fridge. I had to put them away so I didn't get weepy all the time. We ended up bringing her home and burying her under a favorite tree with her toy.

You did what you could for her. She had a life filled with comfort and love. That's all any pet wants. Now she can chase mice all day, get lots of treats and always have the perfect sunny spot to nap in.


----------



## melysion

. I am so sorry, Marie.

How are you coping?


----------



## Huge2

I can't say how sorry I am to hear this. We kinda knew it was going to come, but so wished it wasn't. You brave woman.

Have a Huge hug. atback


----------



## sweetyanna

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry to hear the update . As Huge said, we had an idea it did not look good, but you were on top of this the whole time and I bet Cinderella could tell. You love her so much and it is good to know that it was peaceful. I'll bet she's thinking of you from the other side and sending all her love as well. atback


----------



## Heather102180

Oh, Marie....my heart is aching for you right now. This all came on so so quickly, didn't it. But for that, at least we know miss Cinderella wasn't in enduring pain. 

Hang in there, Marie. We are all thinking of you and your babies. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q

Huge said:


> I can't say how sorry I am to hear this. We kinda knew it was going to come, but so wished it wasn't. You brave woman.
> Have a Huge hug. atback


Ditto. ...but include a Heidi-hug, too. atback


----------



## OctoberinMaine

What awful news. I just logged on because I had an eery feeling that might be your post, having said you were taking her to the vet today. I feel so bad for you, Marie, and know how hard it is. Please feel free to talk about it, if you want to. I'll just keep the Kleenex handy.

As I signed on tonight there were 211 responses to your original thread about Cinderella, which I think is a testament to how much we all loved her from afar. I'll never forget the first picture I ever saw of her from about 3 years ago, which was the surprised "the first time she saw me naked" picture. Now, I don't believe for a minute she was really shocked to see you naked, but it was a funny and loving picture. After that time, we were all on baited breath waiting to see her EYES for once, and I remember when you scored bigtime and got all those pictures of her beautiful blue eyes.

RIP, sweet girl.


----------



## ChelleBelle

Marie, I'm so sorry for your loss. We've all been there before, and it doesn't make it easier. But it was VERY obvious how much love you had for your baby girl. Everyone here is there for you, and we always know how much our furr-babies mean to us. 

'Chelle

P.S. Like everyone else said, if you which to talk about her we all would be more than happy to hear stories. atback


----------



## love.my.cats

*hugs*


----------



## nanook

Oh no! I'm so very sorry to hear about your little princess. As Hugh said, although I knew it wasn't good, I kept _hoping_! I don't know what else to say except, we're all here for you. Hugs!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Marie GIANT HUGS my heart goes out to you! RIP sweet beautiful Cinderella :angel


----------



## Leazie

Much love to you. You were Cinderella's hero right up until the end. She will be your angel now.


----------



## katlover13

Marie, I am so very sorry. The time we have with them is never long enough, and Cinderella's time was far too short. I'm glad you got to spend time with her these last few weeks. She couldn't have had better care.


----------



## Fran

[[[ Hugs to you, Cleo and the twins!!! ]]]

I am so stricken to hear your news, but I am also moved - almost awed - to hear that you were able to give Cinderella such a peaceful crossing over, in a beautiful outdoor setting in the arms of her most favorite person in her life...

I am sure she will visit you often in spirit, and you will see her again over the bridge...

Fran


----------



## gunterkat

May the Kitty Guardian Angels bless you with peace in this sad, trying time.
Know that you shared a full measure of love, and this is what gives life meaning


----------



## chloecatgirl

Just be thankful that the original dentist visit happened or else you would have never found out about this and her death would have been even more sudden and hard. 

Sympathies to you and your kitties.


----------



## marie73

Thank you all so much. It really helps reading all your warm messages. I cried myself to sleep this afternoon and woke up with my three girls on the bed with me. 

When I woke up this morning, Cinderella was on my pillow wrapped around my head, which is not normal for her. Even when the alarm went off, she didn't jump down. I never did fall back asleep, because I knew it might be our last morning together, I just petted her and enjoyed the closeness.

While sitting out in the garden with her, it was a wonderful couple of hours. She even stretched out on me with her paws around my neck. But I kept thinking, I have my purse and keys with me, I could just take her and run to the car and go home. I couldn't imagine not having her in my life anymore, not coming home to that beautiful face and having her jump on the bed waiting for her brushes. Monday's going to be hard when I come home from work. 

I have to share with you the most absurd thing that happened today. After Cinderella was taken away, and I was sobbing my heart out in the garden, the vet and Linda came out to check on me. They told me they could bring Cinderella back out if I wanted to spend more time with her. I told them I would be okay, but could they please put a blanket over her. 

Next thing I knew, they were bringing her back out to me, wrapped in a blanket! I didn't know whether to laugh or scream or cry!! I didn't want them to bring her out again, I just wanted her to be warm, which I know doesn't make sense, she was already gone. 

I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings or make them feel bad for bringing her back out, so I sat with her for a few minutes.


----------



## Heather102180

> I just wanted her to be warm, which I know doesn't make sense, she was already gone.


 atback It makes _complete _sense! That's how we are, us crazy cat lovers.  
I'm glad the garden was peaceful for the both of you. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## Xanti

I'm sorry Marie. It is so hard isn't it. atback


----------



## StitchyKitty

Oh man, I'm so sorry. I wish this wouldn't have had to happen, but I'm glad that she didn't have to suffer through it. The thought of the garden you took her to, to have it done - It sounds like it would have been the exact place that she deserved to be at that time. She was very lucky to have you - as you were to have her. I'm just so sorry that the end had to come so soon.  I hope that you're okay, Marie. If you ever need to talk - or just to rant and vent -- don't hesitate to PM me. Or any of us. I'm sure that when I speak for myself, I speak for all of us here. We're all here for you, and we all care about you & your little ones.

Rest In Peace Beautiful Cinderella. <3


----------



## Heidi n Q

marie73 said:


> ...I just wanted her to be warm...


This has made my eyes spill over, because I understand so completely.


----------



## Leazie

I understand wanting her to have a blanket. My Nikki died at home, and when I brought him to the vet for them to take care of him as the tech picked him up I covered him back up saying that this was his favorite blanket and I wanted for him to stay warm.

I think it is our final act of caring for our little one.


----------



## Lisa 216

Heidi n Q said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just wanted her to be warm...
> 
> 
> 
> This has made my eyes spill over, because I understand so completely.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, me too...I remember feeling the same about Snickers, wanting to still take care of him after he passed.

I am just heartbroken for you, Marie. You gave her the most wonderful life and a loving, dignified trip to the Bridge. You were there for her when she needed you most. I am so very sorry  Big hugs to you and the girls.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Marie, I may have missed something, but where was this garden? 

Come on Nurse Cleo, do your stuff.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I am under the impression that it is at the vet office? I thought it sounded beautiful.


----------



## Dave_ph

"She even stretched out on me with her paws around my neck."

How sweet. Gentle little angel.


----------



## Bethany

I'm so sorry, Marie. We all knew this was coming but I was hoping you'd have longer than this. :-(

I'm glad you got to spend time with her before she went -- it sounds like she died in an interesting and peaceful place, the arms of her favorite person in the world.

:hugs:


----------



## Jeanie

I understand pefectly why you wanted the blanket. She was your baby, and always will be. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## MEOWx4

I just read this entire thread and I'm trying so hard to fight back the tears. My thoughts and prayers are with you and may Cinderalla watch down on you from kitty heaven with all of our beloved babies that have come and gone. It is amazing how cat's touch our hearts, even in just a short period of time. *hugs*


----------



## Muzby

Cinderella was a special girl. She touched the hearts of everyone here. *hugs* Our deepest sympathies.


----------



## marie73

October said:


> Marie, I may have missed something, but where was this garden?
> 
> Come on Nurse Cleo, do your stuff.


The garden is in back of the vet's office, with old fashioned porch swing with a huge, soft comforter, candles, incense and a fountain. Nice and peaceful and private. A couple members of the vet staff came in on their day off to stop by and say goodbye to Cinderella. It started raining as I drove home yesterday. All I could think was that the angels were crying, too. 

Nurse Cleo is on the job! I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## Lisa 216

Hurray for Cleo  Some of her best cat therapy is definitely in order.

That garden sounds just beautiful. How lovely that your vet had such a peaceful place for you to be with Cinderella, and that staff members came in just to see her. I know how hard all this is, but I hope you find some comfort knowing that Cinderella was surrounded by love and peace.


----------



## Dave_ph

Marie you've handled this so well. I've cried several times as I've followed Cinderellas story.You gave her love from the time you met her and when she bacame sick you focused all your attention and finances on helping Cinderella. 

When the time came you made the choice to end her suffereing and did it beautifully. I don't think I'd be strong enough to stay and give that comfort after making a decision like that. 

They say that when an animal is hurt and knows it's time it will go off by itself. But Cinderella didn't. She turned to the person she loved and trusted and she shared her last minutes with you, with a gentle little hug. You're being there for her must have given her so much peace and comfort.


----------



## gunterkat

What a sweet, beautiful way for Cinderella start her journey to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## marie73

Dave_ph said:


> I don't think I'd be strong enough to stay and give that comfort after making a decision like that.


I think more people would if it was as peaceful and not so sterile. I had the choice of being there, or not, of the exam room, or the garden. The catheter was put in right away, so I could decide when it was time to say goodbye. The vet came to the door of the garden between each appointment and I just waived her off until I was ready. Or thought I was ready. When the time came, and I saw the syringe, I kept wanting to wake up from a horrible dream, because surely I wasn't letting someone end this beautiful life. Those trusting, gorgeous blue eyes looking up at me were going to close forever because of my decision. But I knew I was protecting her from pain, and the congestion and fluid around her heart making it harder for her to breathe, and hunger, because she no longer wanted to eat.

Now I understand why people can't be there. I fell asleep last night crying and thinking, what have I done? What did I do? 

It still haunts me, but I hope I'll be with all my girls when the time comes, if I can.


----------



## tanyuh

Dear Marie,

I've just read through your post for the first time. I'm so, so sorry that this happened and am sending you comforting thoughts. You were so strong through all of this, it takes a great deal of courage to handle it like you did. And Cinderella thanks you for it, she really does. Don't feel guilty. She lives on in your heart and she'll always be with you, especially in your dreams. Take comfort in Cleo, I'm so glad she's there for you. Our little friends certainly know when we need to be comforted.

All the best and much love to you, the compassionate person that you are,
~t


----------



## Muzby

marie73 said:


> Dave_ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd be strong enough to stay and give that comfort after making a decision like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think more people would if it was as peaceful and not so sterile. I had the choice of being there, or not, of the exam room, or the garden. The catheter was put in right away, so I could decide when it was time to say goodbye. The vet came to the door of the garden between each appointment and I just waived her off until I was ready. Or thought I was ready. When the time came, and I saw the syringe, I kept wanting to wake up from a horrible dream, because surely I wasn't letting someone end this beautiful life. Those trusting, gorgeous blue eyes looking up at me were going to close forever because of my decision. But I knew I was protecting her from pain, and the congestion and fluid around her heart making it harder for her to breathe, and hunger, because she no longer wanted to eat.
> 
> Now I understand why people can't be there. I fell asleep last night crying and thinking, what have I done? What did I do?
> 
> It still haunts me, but I hope I'll be with all my girls when the time comes, if I can.
Click to expand...

We had to make this decision not long ago for our dog Piper. It does get easier.. you did make the right decision. It was selfless, and you gave her the greatest gift you could. No pain, no hunger. She was just happy and tired. Don't ever think you did anything but save her from the day you got her home until you were in the garden together. You were her everything, and she will always love you and thank you for your strength and unselfish act of letting her go before things got really bad. (I know it's hard to believe those things now.. I couldn't believe them for days. It is the truth.)


----------



## Alpaca

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. My family had that kind of decision with the dog before Rocky. His name was Tiny. We couldn't bear to see him go, therefore, we just let the vet take him to another room. My father was the only one who went with him However, it was my mother and I who were the primary 'masters' in Tiny's eyes. In retrospect, it would have been much better if either one or both of us went with him. I applaud you for being able to do this for Cinderella. She is in a much more comfortable and safe place now. When it comes for my babies to go, I'll think of your strength and bravey so I can be strong for them.

Take care.

PS: I'm at work and it's hard to fight back the tears...


----------



## Mikayla

I'm so sorry that you and Cinderella had to go through this. I'm glad that you had the courage and compassion to be there there when she passed. I do think that it helps them to know they're surrounded by love when they go. My deepest sympathies to you and yours.


----------



## hoofmaiden

I'm so, so sorry, Marie. {{{HUGS}}}

It is the hardest thing I've ever had to do for my critters, but it's also the best thing I've ever done. Knowing I can prevent them from being in pain, knowing I can choose the time, is something I can do for them that, at least right now, no one could do for me. I'm grateful I can do it. 

It meant the world to Cinderella that the last thing she heard was your voice, that the last thing she felt was your arms. And she didn't know she wouldn't wake up -- it was just a peaceful going to sleep with her beloved mom. She will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, eyes as bright and blue as ever. 

Hang in there, Marie. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q

marie73 said:


> The vet came to the door of the garden between each appointment and I just waived her off until I was ready. Or thought I was ready. When the time came, and I saw the syringe, I kept wanting to wake up from a horrible dream, because surely I wasn't letting someone end this beautiful life. Those trusting, gorgeous blue eyes looking up at me were going to close forever because of my decision. But I knew I was protecting her from pain, and the congestion and fluid around her heart making it harder for her to breathe, and hunger, because she no longer wanted to eat.
> Now I understand why people can't be there. I fell asleep last night crying and thinking, what have I done? What did I do?


You have just wrenched my heart for you. atback I think many of us have those thoughts and doubts, but if you come back each time to the underlined part, it makes the decisions easier to bear. It is the *only* thing that has made my similar decisions bearable. 
Your Baby was a lucky cat indeed, to have been rescued by you and given such a wonderful life of love and joy compared to the isolation she had previously known.


----------



## bluemilk

I'm so sorry. I know there're no words. Cindy was blessed with a wonderful human! atback We're here,Marie.


----------



## marie73

hoofmaiden said:


> It is the hardest thing I've ever had to do for my critters, but it's also the best thing I've ever done.


When I was saying goodbye as Cinderella was falling asleep, there were tears in my vet's eyes and I commented that this must be a hard part of her job. She said it was actually one of her favorite parts. She could tell I was shocked by that response, and she said it's because the animals are no longer suffering, that it's an act of love and kindness, and a peaceful way to go.

I'm doing a little better today, reading all these posts helps so much, thank you.


----------



## hoofmaiden

My favorite vet (whom I also worked for) used to say that, too. I remember after my cat Lenny finally had to go to the bridge -- she asked me to be there with the owners when she sent animals on, b/c I really understood and the owners appreciated that. 

It is hard to feel relaxed, etc. in a clinic. The "best" one I think I've been involved with was Emma's last year. She was my 17 year old dog. I had a mobile vet come to the house and we did it on Emma's own bed in my living room. The vet then left us alone for a while and went to his truck. When I was ready, he took her. I was able to let the other animals see that she'd gone, and it was very low-stress for her.


----------



## Leazie

The garden sounds like a wonderful place, and the clinic staff really seem to be the best. I am glad that you had such supportive people with you and Cinderella. Even better to hear that today was a little easier for you.


----------



## gunterkat

I'm happy to hear today was easier for you, Marie! atback 

It is bittersweet for you, I know. But letting her go to sleep in your arms, in such a peaceful, beautiful setting was a selfless act of purest love. 
In time the bitter pain will fade, and the sweetness will become stronger. This is the power of the love you and Cinderella share. atback 
{{{{{hugs and healing thoughts}}}}}


I keep coming back here and crying. Arianwen wonders what makes me so sad. Sweet kitta!!!

May the kitty guardian angels help to heal your heart!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I agree, John, I think we could have filled a bucket with the tears coming from this thread. What water shortage??


----------



## velvet6

So sorry Marie.

But you gave her the very best care you could and when it was time to stop the fight, you accepted it gracefully and in a way that would ensure that Cinderella would suffer as little as possible.

You did the right thing. If she could, she'd tell you that.


----------



## Fran

Marie, I am glad to hear that reading these posts helps...And look, we all keep coming back...because we all are grieving with you. 

_I wonder whether Cinderella would have been surprised at the attention, or pleased? _

Fran


----------



## marie73

She would be pleased, but embarrassed.  












These posts help so much, but please don't cry for my little angel. She's running free, eating, playing, and happy. I figure she has about 15 years until the twins arrive. 8O


----------



## Dave_ph

wow, that's the first shot of seen of her from the side. The others I've seen were from the front (the blue eyes and pretty face). What an increadible coat.


----------



## velvet6

marie73 said:


> I figure she has about 15 years until the twins arrive. 8O


I imagine she's aware of that and is, as we speak, is making arrangements so that the terrible two will do minimal damage.


----------



## katlover13

Fran said:


> Marie, I am glad to hear that reading these posts helps...And look, we all keep coming back...because we all are grieving with you.
> 
> Fran


So true. Most of us have been through it and know how difficult the first days can be. 

It must help so much that the vet was so compassionate and it was such a lovely place. I wish there was a vet near me like that.


----------



## JazznMurphy

I'm so sorry to hear about Cinderella, Marie. My deepest sympathies to you and your girls.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marie73

Thank you all so much for the love you're sending to San Diego. 

Dave, here's a (dark grainy) video of Cinderella having a rocketbutt moment at Christmas a couple years ago, in all her fluffy glory. You can see the twins chasing each other through the hallway near the end.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm so glad you have that video, Marie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Awww she looks so content and happy! What a sweet girl and so delighted to be in your home & to be your kitty. Did my heart good to see the video. She is now playing just like that at the rainbow bridge waiting for you Marie!


----------



## marie73

I thought it might make me sad to watch it, but I've watched it three times now, smiling. The sadness hits at strange times, sometimes out of nowhere.

I just today looked at my paperwork from Saturday. My vet didn't charge me for the visit or helping Cinderella to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gunterkat

Your vet not charging you says a lot.

Cinderella is so happy in that video, pouncing around with her fluffy tail held high. :luv Thank you for posing that, Marie! I really needed the smile your vid put on my face.  

rcat


----------



## tanyuh

That's an adorable picture!


----------



## Bethany

I love that video, Marie. Cinderella looked so dignified cat in many of her pictures, so it was fun to see her in full-fledged rocketbutt mode. I especially liked the end when she looked all ready to settle down and be a diva until the twins raced past and set her off again!


----------



## Leazie

I loved when she was in the box and you could just about make out that she had her little butt just a wiggling, ready to go once again.


----------



## Dave_ph

Boxes. So much more fun than the toys that come in them


----------



## Heidi n Q

Ha! :lol: I really liked the _I'm-just-gonna-stand-here-casually-waving-my-tail_ in between rocket-butt episodes. :mrgreen:


I think if we ever get a camcorder we're gonna frighten a lot of peeps with our videos of the kitties playing. Everyone's vids are so quiet ... and me and Hubby will yell out "Woo-Woo's!" and "Zip-zip-zip-zoooooms!" and "Go Go Go BooBooBalooooooooou!" I also tend to run around with the kitties, too ... letting them chase me up/down the hall.
I guess *I* am an interactive cat toy, myself. 8O


----------



## OctoberinMaine

That video is fantastic.


----------



## KittyMonster

Marie, I am deeply sorry for your loss and I am glad Cinderella's passing was as calm and beautiful as it was... Such a dignified lady deserved that kind of treatment.

I think your attitude towards this whole situation is really admirable. I have no doubt that your positive attitude is greatly effecting how your cats are dealing with this new situation, and helping them through the change.


----------



## Huge2

KittyMonster said:


> I think your attitude towards this whole situation is really admirable. I have no doubt that your positive attitude is greatly effecting how your cats are dealing with this new situation, and helping them through the change.


100% agree, you've been amazing.


----------



## gunterkat

I don't yell, but sometimes I'm an interactive cat toy, too :lol: :kittyball

not as much as I'd really like, these days. But ir's fun chasing and being chased sometimes rcat
Marie, are you a big interactive cat toy for your girls? :wink


----------



## marie73

gunterkat said:


> Marie, are you a big interactive cat toy for your girls? :wink


Cinderella loved it when I would "walk the living room" with her. She would meow and I would get on all fours and just follow her around the room, and she would purr and purr.

Our house is usually pretty quiet. I usually don't even speak in my regular speaking voice, which isn't loud to begin with. But I yelled a couple nights ago. I got home from work and there was a hairball on my blanket and some hairball soup in a couple other spots, like my nightie. I really let loose. The cats weren't in my room when I lost it (I never yell at them), and I knew I was upset because Cinderella was gone, not because of my bed. 

See? I'm not amazing or admirable. I'm mad, and angry and sad, and I think it's unfair and I miss my little girl. And if I had one of Jeanie's wishes, I would want to go to the Rainbow Bridge, just to see Cinderella happy, then come back to my three little long-haired, hairball-expelling kids.


----------



## bluemilk

You're very noble,Marie.


----------



## my5kitties

marie73 said:


> hairball soup in a couple other spots, like my nightie.


This made me laugh. I'm going to have to start calling Lucky's hairball surprises "hairball soup" from now on. :lol: 



marie73 said:


> See? I'm not amazing or admirable. I'm mad, and angry and sad, and I think it's unfair and I miss my little girl. And if I had one of Jeanie's wishes, I would want to go to the Rainbow Bridge, just to see Cinderella happy, then come back to my three little long-haired, hairball-expelling kids.


----------



## RachandNito

> I'm mad, and angry and sad, and I think it's unfair and I miss my little girl.


That's part of the grieving process- the hardest part too. Some day, you will be able to remember her and just be happy for the memories. It takes a long time. I can now smile when I think about some of the funny things Lil'Fella used to do... but if I think about him too long at least a few tears always end up coming, and it's been more than 4 months since he passed. But that's the price we pay for love I guess... loss. 

Hang in there Marie, we're all here for you


----------



## marie73

I received a beautiful card from my vet's office today. They not only took the time to sign it, every person wrote a personal note. 

I'm dropping off the unused meds tomorrow so someone else who can't really afford it can use them, especially the componded prenisolone, which has about 25 doses left. And my girls definitely do NOT need the appetite stimulant. 8O


----------



## gunterkat

Marie, your vets and rheir staff are *Amazing!*

_prayers and healing thoughts, along with very polite, respectful requests to the kitty guardian angels, continue_
:angel


----------



## Huge2

What amazing vets you have Marie. I've always been impressed at how they're so willing to help you out finacially or otherwise.


----------



## Avalonia

I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs* I am glad it was peaceful for her but I know what a hole it left for you. Loved the video of Cinderella - what a lovely lady cat.


----------



## Kobster

Marie, I've been away and didn't know about Cinderella and your last month together. I don't have the words to tell you how my heart breaks for you in your loss. Cinderella was a special girl, no doubt about that. The doctors devotion to her speaks volumes about her, but also about you. Marie you are one of the reasons I keep coming back to this forum. You are warm and caring and special, just like Cinderella. I bet your vets went the extra mile for you as much as they did it for Cinderella. 
I can identify with your vet when she says she likes helping them pass peacefully with no suffering or pain. The hardest part for me, is watching the suffering and pain of the people left behind to grieve the loss of their beloved companion. Thats the real tragedy of losing a pet. They spend too little time on this earth, and leave heartbreak in a sea of love and happiness in their wake. She will never be forgotten.

I'm going through something similar with my dog right now, waiting on biopsy results..... I can sympathize with what you must have been going through.


----------



## talashira

I'm so sorry to hear about Cinderella, Marie. She was a gorgeous girl, and you were lucky to have each other.
atback


----------



## marie73

Thank you all again for all the kind words and good thoughts. I picked up her ashes today. Not a great picture, her name really stands out on the little box.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I think that looks beautiful. Not as beautiful as herself, but a very nice way to keep her close.


----------



## Fran

Beautiful...

Now, a special spot - _one that a kitty would love, where she could tuck her paws under and dream about infinity while she waits at the Bridge to see her loved ones someday..._

Fran


----------



## marie73

I got home and was sitting on my bed in tears, wondering where to keep her - has to be away from the twins - and I looked down and knew immediately. I've posted about her opening and crawling into the bottom drawer of my nightstand before, where I keep my lingerie. It was one of her favorite places. Even during her last week, I would open it for her and she would sneak inside. So that's where she is, curled up with all the softness that she loved surrounding her.


----------



## Kobster

Hugs Marie! Getting the ashes back sometimes feels like losing them all over again. I think your choice of resting place sounds ideal.


----------



## himikitty

condolences to you and cinderella, im sure she's up in heaven right now 
take care..


----------



## Leazie

The drawer sounds like the perfect place for a diva like Cinderella to rest peacefully. Many hugs to you.


----------



## gunterkat

Sweet Cinderella!
It's very beautiful. She'll always be near you, Marie, but not just her ashes in a beautiful box. She'll be in your heart.
:heart










can't help it


----------



## tanyuh

Definitely, that's a beautiful little box. What a nice tribute.


----------



## Huge2

Forgive me for asking.... but why the lock?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Marie my heart goes out to you today. Lovely box. Perfect place to keep it. 

Her energy and presence lives on and is near you every day.


----------



## marie73

Huge said:


> Forgive me for asking.... but why the lock?


Have you MET the twins????

Actually, it's probably for using the box later as a keepsake if you do something else with the ashes. I don't really know, but it's pretty.

Ever since I saw this on a cat urn website, I keep thinking about it. Maybe when I get another temp job.


----------



## Dave_ph

This is the first time I've caught up on this thread without my eyes leaking.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I think that is the cutest memorial keepsake I ever seen. 
There are so many pedistrian ones.
I always look around for cool memorial items.


----------



## Jeanie

That's beautiful, Marie!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry

I just now seen this post, and it is very heart felt. I send my condolences to you, Marie. That cat memorial looks very beautiful and very well designed, one of the most beautiful urns I have seen. I think it would be worth getting! she'll always be with you in heart. I personally think the turn would be a good tribute to Cinderella.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Dave_ph said:


> This is the first time I've caught up on this thread without my eyes leaking.


Me too Dave, although that might be because I only caught up on the last 4 posts. Any more than 5, and I'm still a goner.


----------



## Guest

Marie,

I just found this thread. I haven't been to the forum in quite some time and I was shocked to see your tribute to Cinderella in the rainbow bridge forum. I know how you feel and I want to let you know that I'm truly sorry about Cinderella. She's got my Sheba at the Bridge to keep her company.

Amanda


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marie,
(((HUGS)))


----------

